# My royal python



## Xeno77 (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## notechistiger (Aug 12, 2014)

Cute snake! Where abouts are you from? There are lots of people on this forum that love to see the snakes we can't own here D:


----------



## Xeno77 (Aug 12, 2014)

England. Legal to own most snakes. Some we need permits


----------

